# Mods



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Well here goes.

We're gonna see if I got this figured out. If so, then I will post my first photo of a mod that mh husband conceived and carried out for me.

We all hated the panel between the top cupboard doors, created a "dark hole" and I don't like dark holes.
This was his answer.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Well here goes.
> 
> We're gonna see if I got this figured out. If so, then I will post my first photo of a mod that mh husband conceived and carried out for me.
> 
> ...


I've been looking at doing something simular to some of our cupboards in the 5er. I would like to add some dividers to hold the plates and glasses so they don't move around. it looks like a great mod and would be easily changed if you find the need after using it for a while.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks great! Looks like it came from the factory! *Nice work *


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

One mod down...many more to come.

Good Work


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! very nice! All you need is a roll of paper towels and your all set!









Carey


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweet. Okay, now one with the doors closed please.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice mod...I also like the way that you hung the measuring cups and the cool moose pot holder! Where did you find the pot holder?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh Moosegut,

Some people are NEVER happy.

This was my very first photo that I have ever posted.

Oh well, guess I'll have to see how much I learned with this photo.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Lady Di
Looks great









Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

For all those inquiring minds, this is how they look closed. With paper towels in the holder.










Thank you Tami, without the directions I could never have done it. However, now you all may be inundated with photos of ALL our mods.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Countrygirl,

The moose potholder came either from Maine, or New Hampshire.

We pick up odd things like that when we travel. Also have a Lobster claw mitt, and a potholder that tells "How to cook a lobster". We also have a moose napkin holder.

We try to get things that will remind us of good times, and we even use them.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

I am loving the measuring cup idea! It's funny how excited one can become over the simplest innovations!!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Eric&Lesley said:


> I am loving the measuring cup idea! It's funny how excited one can become over the simplest innovations!!


I hear you!!! I feel like heading out and picking some stuff up for my OB right now!!!

I also like the measuring cup idea--and the racks--also the small wire rack you have hung on the wall. i think I will have to copy you.

Brenda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbackinMT said:


> I am loving the measuring cup idea! It's funny how excited one can become over the simplest innovations!!


I hear you!!! I feel like heading out and picking some stuff up for my OB right now!!!

I also like the measuring cup idea--and the racks--also the small wire rack you have hung on the wall. i think I will have to copy you.

Brenda
[/quote]

The small wire racks are nice. We have one above the microwave that we use to hold wallets...sunglasses..etc. Great place to put stuff up and out of the way of the kids.

Before Rack









Rack Installed


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Very Cool Oregon Camper!!

We have a cabinet above our microwave, so I would have to put one of those in a different spot--now I need to go out to the Outback to find a spot! ha! We need a spot that the kids can't get to.

Brenda


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Lady Di,

Looks great! My wife wants to know one thing, do the plates and bowls move much when you are traveling??


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Not really, I have the non-skid stuff under each stack, and put the bowls in two stacks of four. Eight bowls were too many in a stack on bad roads.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok everyone needs to stop with the mods for awhile...my list just keeps getting longer and longer









Very nice and I really like the measuring cup idea!

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lady Di,

Love your cabinet mod!
I'm going to have to get some more of those 3m hooks, another great idea you have there








A question...did you have to move your light forward to fit your paper towel holder up there?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Ok everyone needs to stop with the mods for awhile...my list just keeps getting longer and longer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott...it will never end. Give up with the resistance and just sip the Outback Kool-Aid.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

How do the dishes stay put while you are driving?


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

MattS said:


> How do the dishes stay put while you are driving?


I was wondering the same thing. Does not seem possible. How do they?

Also do you have to take the measuring cups down when traveling or do they stay hung up? If they stay hung up are they scratching the door?

Linda


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Lady Di .......
> Thank you Tami, without the directions I could never have done it. However, now you all may be inundated with photos of ALL our mods.


You're welcome, I'm glad I was able to help.









Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Linda,

The dishes stay put pretty well. I think I had one move when I opened the cupboard door, we were on a really bumpy road.

I use lots of the non-skid stuff all over the camper. If it's flat and I have stuff on it, then it has the non skid under it. There are only a few things that we routinely take down, otherwise it's too much work.

I have not noticed any scratches on the cupboard doors from the measuring cups. They have never moved. even on the bumpiest roads.

Rita


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Linda,
> 
> The dishes stay put pretty well. I think I had one move when I opened the cupboard door, we were on a really bumpy road.
> 
> ...


Hi Rita,

Thanks for letting me know. I really like the measuring cup idea and plan to use it and the basket as well.

I use the non skid stuff also but not on the wire racks. And my stuff falls off the wire racks, thankfully it is plastic stuff. I will have to try the non skid on the wire racks.

Thanks so much for sharing your mods.

Linda


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Good to know about the non-skid liners--that's on my list. We were at Lowe's today, and I picked up one of the wire racks to hold the foil, ziplocs, etc. They didn't have the smaller wire racks--so I'll be doing some more searching.

Brenda


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I got my wire racks at K-Mart. Don't know if they still have them.

By the way my New Year's resolution was to learn to post photos.

I still have more mods to share.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I bought a wire rack to hold my foil and ziplocks, but can't find a place inside a cabinet door where it will fit with the rolls in place









I use the stacking wire racks for my plates and bowls too...they work great. That non skid liner is all over the inside of our TT as well...amazing stuff!


----------

